# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  Electricity rationing a possibillity

## Dave A

I see one of the options being considered to solve the electricity shortage is to introduce rationing.



> South Africans could soon be faced with electricity quotas. Speaking to The Star on Sunday, Jacob Maroga, Eskom's chief executive, revealed that the parastatal was working on a plan which would see household and private industry usage being rationed.
> 
> According to Maroga, this ration would be calculated using an average consumption minus a specific percentage reduction.
> 
> Consumers who use more than their defined quota could face punitive costs or face being cut off.
> from IOL here


Hmm. I wonder if Alusaf will attract a punitive rate?

----------


## OldGoat

That's a bit rough. It's not really how much we use but *when* we use it.

----------


## Dave A

> It's not really how much we use but *when* we use it.


Exactly! The most effective strategy would be one that focuses on moving peak demands around.

To some extent you would need to change how power is metered and sold. Have a peak rate and an off-peak rate. One heck of a meter conversion, though. Maybe if they started off with the high power consumers and then worked their way down - we might not even have to get down to the household level.

This would also give business a financial incentive to deal with the labour issues that will come with changing standard working hours.

----------


## duncan drennan

> Have a peak rate and an off-peak rate. One heck of a meter conversion, though.


Isn't this already in place for larger consumers? Or is it just dependant on your power factor?

----------


## Debbiedle

What concerns me is that *our office* is at home.  We have a large power bill for a residence.  How will the allowed usage be calculated?

----------


## Dave A

> Isn't this already in place for larger consumers?


At the moment bigger consumers can negotiate cheaper rates - if they are on Eskom directly. I don't know if the time of day when they take their draw is taken into account - somehow I doubt it.

----------


## Chatmaster

> What concerns me is that *our office* is at home.  We have a large power bill for a residence.  How will the allowed usage be calculated?


I have the exact same problem. We have a house with a separate flat and my office is running from the flat. That is also clearly visible if you compare my bill with my previous residence. How exactly do they plan on making the calculation? I can't exactly ration my electricity for my office!

----------


## Dave A

I fully expect to be well below average both at home and at work. Maybe we'll be able to trade credits  :Wink:

----------


## SilverNodashi

man, this is going to hurt a lot of small / SME / home -based business, which are very common in our country. 

I'm already budgettting for some extra UPS's & `n nice big generator to go with that.

----------


## Dave A

Some details of the rationing proposal.



> The government would implement an electricity-rationing programme as a "quick-hit" solution to address the current power blackouts, said Sonjica.
> 
> "We have discussed how quotas will be allocated, who will be exempt from the programme, what incentives and penalties will be in place, when it will start and what legislative enablers we need to have in place for the programme to work," Sonjica said.
> 
> When this rationing programme would be implemented was not clear. Eskom CEO Jacob Maroga said it might take "weeks to months". 
> 
> A concept proposal on the rationing programme submitted to the Cabinet includes quota allocations for various electricity users, penalties and cut-offs, quota trading and flexibility of the programme.
> 
> It is designed to achieve the overall savings target of between 10% and 15% over time.
> ...


The same article also discusses alternative energy sources such as replacing incandescant light bulbs with CFLs, solar water heaters and switching to liquified petroleum gas.

However, I think this statement is going to be remembered for a while to come. Asked what to tell South Africans about the electricity crisis, Public Enterprises Minister Alec Erwin replied:



> Switch off your lights if you are not using them.


So as you leave the room or the country, please remember to switch off the lights.

----------

